# What jackets would go well with these pants?



## Guest (Sep 9, 2009)

Alright, I just ordered Airblaster Night Rider pants in bluebird. And I want to know some nice 09-10 jackets that match with them.
Product
^^go to that link and then go to the right 10 times and those are the pants in blue. So let me know


----------



## xxfinnellxx (Aug 30, 2009)

well, legitamately everything will work, its just a matter of fact if you want more pattern or solid color. just check out random manufactuer sites


----------



## TeamSR (Apr 22, 2009)

It's amazing what looking for yourself can do... What one of us thinks looking cool or goes well with pants doesn't mean that you are going to think the same thing... Look for yourself.


----------



## Woosenheimer (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm not going to take the time to look the pants you got but I really like denim clothes and neutral colors.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

They really should start locking down these "Rate my steez" and "What colors match with my pretty dress" posts...their getting quite old ...do we need to come dress you too after we pick out your clothes for the day?


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

I would just wear nipple tassels with those pants. Probably would give you the most warmth, best water proofing and definitely matches


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

a hot pink jacket that says "FAAABULOUS" in glitters on the back.


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

yea, i'm kind of sick of these "I'm colourblind and have no idea what I like, can you pick my setup for me?" threads. Do a little searching, get your own sense of yourself, eff off, and go have fun


----------



## nos (Mar 13, 2008)

id stick with airblaster for the jacket, their stuff looks really nice together. the nightrider plants in blaze would look cool.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2009)

I like that coat. It leaves many options open if you want to wear black pants, red, white, whatever colour really... and the design is schnazhy.


----------



## jayx707 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Dc*

check out DC's new 2010 jackets. they look sickkk.


----------

